# Adrian Flux - Christmas 2016 Opening Hours



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,
Below are Adrian*Flux’s opening hours over the festive period.
Regards,
Dan

Friday 23rd December: 9.00am – 2.00pm
Christmas Eve: Closed
Christmas Day: Closed
Boxing Day: Closed
Tuesday 27th December: Closed
Wednesday 28th December: 9.00am – 5.30pm
Thursday 29th December: 9.00am – 5.30pm
Friday 30th December: 9.00am – 3.00pm
New Years Eve: Closed
New Years Day: Closed
Monday 2nd January: Closed
Tuesday 3rd January: Normal Hours Resume.


----------

